
The Extraordinary Science of Addictive Junk Food - ot
http://global.nytimes.com/2013/02/24/magazine/the-extraordinary-science-of-junk-food.html?pagewanted=all
======
SlipperySlope
What a great case for regulation of the food industry to address the needless
harm to people by what they choose to eat.

